# Yeti Ram ball mount for GPS



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's friggen slick! Let me know how that holds up!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The only issue with mounting a threaded ram ball on a vertical surface is any negative torque on the ball and it unscrews. To solve this issue the best thing to do would be use a base with a ball permanently attached, but then it couldn't be easily removed. 

The second best solution I have found is to mount your arm a few degrees right of center. This keeps the torque on the positive side of the threaded ball. 

We toyed with the idea of attaching a ram ball to an expansion plug. It would be a rock solid mount and would eliminate the negatives of a threaded ball with keeping the ability to quickly and cleanly remove the mounting ball. I've just been too lazy to work on the idea. Plus I don't know if an expansion plug small enough even exists. I think the smallest ones I've seen are 3/4 inch, and even I wouldn't want to drill a hole that big in my ice chest.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> That's friggen slick! Let me know how that holds up!


It held up great when only holding my phone or Garmin 62. In rough chop it would back off the threads. I ended up sinking another insert next to it and mounting a Ram diamond base. This way the ball is fixed and can take more pressure. I've run with my 1D and big heavy 24-70L through chop and it didn't budge. MUCH better set up.

I used two 1/4-20 brass threaded inserts and sank them flush with the outer shell of the Yeti. Then I used two 3/4 inch stainless 1/4-20 machine screws to attach the diamond base to the threaded inserts. I used a little dab of locktite to hold them in place but not make them hard to remove. 

I did this just in case I ever wanted/needed to take the ball off the side of the Yeti. Now that it is all together I hardly notice the ball sticking off the side. At least the option is there if I ever wanted to take it off.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great idea mounting GPS on the Yetti.  After reading this post,  I just put my Garmin 640 with a Ram suction mount on my Yetti and it works perfect.  I have traveled several hundred miles with the Ram stuck to the boat and spent hours on the water without the suction cup coming loose.  It's completely portable, no holes.


----------

